# sti cazzi!



## amantecosmico

Hola, Soy nuevo en esto. Voy a ir al grano x) Qué significa: Sti Cazzi?


----------



## Geviert

Hola y bienvenido,

se trata del truncamiento de la expresión exclamatoria _(que)sto cazzo _ del italiano coloquial (y vulgar). Tiene un uso principalmente enfático en el discurso (al plural más aún: _quest*i *cazz*i*_), no tiene un significado propio. El significado depende de las formas idiomáticas de cada país (_cazzo  _quiere decir _pene_).


----------



## kreiner

La explicación te la ha dado perfectamente Geviert. La interpretación depende del contexto amplio.
Bienvenido al foro .


----------



## amantecosmico

Capito, grazie mille


----------



## Montesacro

Te aconsejo que leas este hilo.
_'Sti cazzi_ es una expresión romana que quiere decir solo una cosa: _¡me importa un pepino! _(claro, es mucho más vulgar).

La expresión se ha difundido también por toda Italia, pero con otros sentidos (es una exclamación enfática, a menudo de sorpresa), todos equivocados, por supuesto 

PS _' sto cazzo_ (ésta sí una expresión exclamatoria enfática) no es la misma cosa che _'sti cazzi_.


----------



## Geviert

... dissappunto, stupore, contrarietà, romanesco, non romanesco, questo cazzo o questi cazzi...mah. Certo è che non c'è accordo né sull'uso, né sull'origine, né sul senso. Meglio considerare tutte le possibilità. Pure con la forma castigliana. Lascerei libera l'immaginazione (volgare) insomma. O meglio: partire per l'Italia e imparare _in situ. _


----------



## Pepes

Io vivo in provincia di Bergamo, da noi si usa soprattutto tra i giovani:

'sto cazzo per esprimere contrarietà
-Dai andiamo a ballare fino alle quattro di notte!
- 'sto cazzo! (Ma anche -col cazzo- = non ci penso proprio)

'sti cazzi per esprimere stupore
-Ho preso 30 all'esame
-'sti cazzi! (= Cavolo! Accidenti!)

(Devo inserire questo  prima di ogni parola volgare?)


----------



## Geviert

> (Devo inserire questo  prima di ogni parola volgare?)


Direi che una volta basta, se non è una nuova forma volgare. I tuoi esempi mi sembrano molto buoni, rendono bene (non ci penso proprio!/ cavolo, accidenti!). _Col cazzo!_ mi sembra ancora più nella norma (ma, come detto, tutto è possible). C'è una variante che mi piace di più: '_stu cazz_'!


----------



## Montesacro

Pepes said:


> Io vivo in provincia di Bergamo, da noi si usa soprattutto tra i giovani:
> 
> 'sto cazzo per esprimere contrarietà
> -Dai andiamo a ballare fino alle quattro di notte!
> - 'sto cazzo!


 
E' chiaro che dipende anche e soprattutto dal tono, però in questo caso a Roma la risposta verrebbe generalmente usata come un'esclamazione di sorpresa:
- Però, che programma impegnativo! (o interessante! o eccitante!)



Pepes said:


> 'sti cazzi per esprimere stupore
> -Ho preso 30 all'esame
> -'sti cazzi! (= Cavolo! Accidenti!)


 
Eheh, in questo caso la risposta a Roma verrebbe inequivocabilmente interpretata così:
- e chi se ne frega! / Nun me ne pò fregà de meno! 


PS: riguardo invece a _col cazzo!,_ concordiamo.


----------



## Ylenia G.

Quali espressioni idiomatiche si possono avere in castigliano?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ylenia G. said:


> Quali espressioni idiomatiche si possono avere in castigliano?



Dipende ovviamente dal contesto.

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- una *frase intera*
- * il tuo tentativo di  traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## 5-ht

Ylenia G. said:


> Quali espressioni idiomatiche si possono avere in castigliano?


In macanza di contesto propongo:
Las huinchas, las huevas, las huifas.


----------



## Draik91

Ylenia G. said:


> Quali espressioni idiomatiche si possono avere in castigliano?



In spagnolo messicano, un buon equivalente di "'sti cazzi"  (nel significato di "non m'importa") è  "me vale madres"


----------



## Neuromante

5-ht said:


> In macanza di contesto propongo:
> Las huinchas, las huevas, las huifas.


Esto son localismos, no expresiones idiomáticas. Habría que especificar, y mucho, en que lugar concreto se usan, por que ni siquiera caen dentro del grupo de los localismos que se entienden en cualquier sitio.

Y las normas dicen que "in mancanza di contesto" no se debe responder


----------

